# Reduce bass for wife at times



## Pmiller76 (Aug 30, 2018)

I love action and my wife goes to bed relatively early. I would like to only use my center at night for tv watching. I have a Yamaha TRS brand new. Pleas help


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Try again, nothing there makes much sense. Not sure what your “center” is, and the only thing I can find searching for “Yamaha TRS” is a set of keyboard speakers, neither of which I can correlate with a bass problem at times.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Pmiller76 (Aug 30, 2018)

So sorry! It is a Yamaha TSR 7850. New line at Costco. The center is ML motion 30. My assumption is I can EQ down the bass but not sure how low the bass will go for the weeknight viewing. The center speaker is great but not nearly as much thump and would be ideal for weeknight viewing. Thank you for helping. Really is appreciated inspite of the typos.


----------



## davesspeed (Aug 8, 2013)

My wife hated my SVS sub at night when she was trying to sleep even with everything turned down. Finally, one night I got up to use the bathroom, and I noticed that there was a huge base boost in the hallway next to the bedroom door. I put the microphone in the hallway.and did a frequency sweep and discovered a huge spike centered around 31hz. I don't quite remember but it was something like 12db. I had to turn the Q up and the gain on the parametric almost all the way up to calm it down. It is a very narrow spike. 

The living room has a peaked celling with the hallway directly below it. Any more at night, I just turn off the amp and listen to the TV speakers.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Turn off the sub when the wife retires, and set the center channel for “small” with the highest crossover setting (if the receiver has multiple frequency options). But personally I’d use headphones before I’d watch an action flick like that...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

